# Cyprus Residence Permit Application Forms



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

These are links to see, and download the forms needed to apply for a Cyprus Resident Permit. This information is taken from the Cyprus Ministry of the Interior, and it is advisable to check if the website needs to be updated, as the Cyprus Government websites are not so fast in updates.

Application forms for a European Union national MEU1A http://moi.gov.cy/images/stories/PDF_FILES/TAPM/FORMMEU2.pdf

Application forms for a non European Union national MEU2A http://moi.gov.cy/images/stories/PDF_FILES/TAPM/FORMMEU2.pdf

According to the information given on the website, applications must be submitted within a period of 4 months from the date of arrival in Cyprus.


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that you have downloaded the 'non' EU citizens form twice. 



My application form was accompanied by a list of documents needed to process the form.
Passport or ID card
Contract of sale or rental agreement 
Medical insurance (E106, E121, S1, Hospital pink card, private medical insurance from Cyprus)
Bank statements from Cyprus & home country
Pension form or income proof
Marriage certificate
Birth certificate
2 passport size photos
8.54 euros for the lead name & 17.09 for each independent

Provide originals & 1 set of copies


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sixpence said:


> I think that you have downloaded the 'non' EU citizens form twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i believe you are right. Here is the EU nationals version http://moi.gov.cy/images/stories/PDF_FILES/TAPM/FORMMEU1.pdf


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Just asking. For what do the cyprus immigration need your bankstatement?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Just asking. For what do the cyprus immigration need your bankstatement?
> 
> Anders


They want proof that you can support yourself and won't be a drain on the country.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Then what is the sufficient amount that should be on the account? Can be interesting to know for many I think.

As I see it this means that someone that get an employment in Cyprus cant take the job if he has "to little"on the bank


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Then what is the sufficient amount that should be on the account? Can be interesting to know for many I think.
> 
> As I see it this means that someone that get an employment in Cyprus cant take the job if he has "to little"on the bank


If someone has a job to come to it is different. If you are self employed and intend to carry on with the same business you may need to show evidence of turnover, although I am not sure about that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Still it would be interesting to know about the amount needed and for how long. I can understand that they want to avoid "social tourism" 

When we formed our Ltd I got the advice that we should be both owners and employed. This way we could take out a small salary and pay less social fees and tax. Instead take out money as owners which is less taxed 

But you probably also have to show proof of a certain income level. And our house we planned to let the ltd buy.

I think I have to find out more


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Still it would be interesting to know about the amount needed and for how long. I can understand that they want to avoid "social tourism"
> 
> When we formed our Ltd I got the advice that we should be both owners and employed. This way we could take out a small salary and pay less social fees and tax. Instead take out money as owners which is less taxed
> 
> ...


We are also both owners and employed by our company. It works well that way.
I would do a little more reasearch though whether it is wise to buy your house through your company. You need to talk to an accountant for advice about that.
I am afraid I dont know how much is needed in a bank account but as you already have a business and are going to carry on running it from here I don't think it will apply to you as you can prove your turnover.


----------

